# What things do you think will happen during a collapse?



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I live outside a small town in Wisconsin. I think there will be people hunting every animal and every bird for food. If it's cold weather we'll see every tree in everybody's yard cut down for firewood.

I think people will band together in houses where people have fireplaces.

I don't expect there to be a lot of people suddenly bugging out because I think with hyperinflation we'll see gas hit $10 a gallon, then $100, then $1000 and so on.

I think big cities will be controlled by gangs.

I think once power is out for a long time and people run out of food and water there will be large numbers of suicides.

I don't think it will be safe for anyone to go outside in any neighborhood.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think all those are likely things to happen during some sort of collapse but what kind of collapse are you referring to? Economic? Political (as in no authority)? Both? Another kind of collapse?

Most peoples inclinations will be to think that the government will swoop in to take care of them. Depending on the situation the government may do just that and suspend civil liberties indefinitely. For that we would be better bugged out.

In many cases I think people will die waiting for someone else to care for them often because they have to clue how to provide for themselves. I also think we may be surprised how well our stupid neighbor(s) do when faced with the facts. They may suddenly warm up to our crazy ideas and actually be a big help -- dont immediately write everyone off but be VERY careful about letting anyone know how prepared you are especially after said collapse (again, depends on collapse).

Suicides, gangs, etc... we see these now and we will see them more after any major collapse of any kind. We will also see folks step up to the plate that we would have never expected and we will find ourselves underprepared in ways we never thought of. A major collapse of any kind will be a shock to us all to some degree or another -- you can not be fully prepared -- but dont stop trying.

Thats what I think... both some positive things and some negative things. Personally I feel more prepared in many ways to live in some post-apocolyptic world than I do to live in this pop-culture, blah blah blah world... thats just me.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I will agree with TheAnt. I think I am more prepared to live in a post-apocolyptic world also.

Just my opinion but if SHTF ever happens I think things will be quite a bit different. The cause of the collapse will determine how people react.

If it is economical or political many people will be lost before they even know what happened. More will be lost waiting for help to come to them. Some survivors will decide to take from others better prepared. Then some, lots fewer than in the other cases, will try to start a new life.

If the collapse is sudden and deadly we will see people react differently. The numbers of those who will try to take things by force will increase a lot. It might even be the majority of people left.

Most big cities are just about already controlled by gangs. Some gangs govt. sponsored.
Wild animals and birds will have no problem with the majority of people. Animals and birds in captivity will be in a world of hurt. The majority of people cannot hunt and if something happens it will probably be too late to learn.

I agree there will be little bugging out. If people wait until something happens before bugging out they will never get the chance.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I think you are about right. I have been reading more and more on insect breeding and how to do it. I don't want to be reliant on hunting for protein, and as were I don't like eating bugs, I think I would prefer that to starving.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> Wild animals and birds will have no problem with the majority of people. Animals and birds in captivity will be in a world of hurt. The majority of people cannot hunt and if something happens it will probably be too late to learn..


This will depend greatly upon where you live. Many people in AR (and I believe MS and much of the rural southeast is the same) where I used to live can and would hunt. Some would not be good enough at it to survive but the wild animal population would certainly take a major hit. It could get to the point that even those of us who are patient hunters, excellent shots and adept trackers would have a hard time feeding our families on hunted food alone (probably nobody here expecting to get by on ONLY what they can hunt anyway).


power said:


> I agree there will be little bugging out. If people wait until something happens before bugging out they will never get the chance.


This last bit depends heavily on what kind of collapse we are talking about and how fast and how deadly it is. In all likelyhood things will (and have been) tipping slowly.. the last phase (which I do not believe to be here quite yet) will be a quick tipping but possibly many of us will see that coming months in advance of it. Again, it all depends sometimes these things happen suddenly without much warning in which case power may be quite correct. There is just no way to tell -- if you could afford to bug out now there might be nothing wrong with that, myself, I cant afford much of anything.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Dean said:


> I think you are about right. I have been reading more and more on insect breeding and how to do it. I don't want to be reliant on hunting for protein, and as were I don't like eating bugs, I think I would prefer that to starving.


Do you think you might should taste a few bugs before choosing what type to raise. Nothing worse than a bad tasting bug and nothing else to eat.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I live outside a small town in Wisconsin. I think there will be people hunting every animal and every bird for food. If it's cold weather we'll see every tree in everybody's yard cut down for firewood.

*(which is why I bought a little military tent wood burning stove...even if dh does have to stick it out a window in the garage and we live there!)*

*(And even with over 3 years of supplies and food, we still make the trip to Sam's every weekend, 50 lb bag of rice, 10 tunas, and chicken/beef buillion cubes)*

I don't think it will be safe for anyone to go outside in any neighborhood.

*(yep--I also think this...one of my greatest fears is scurvy..I am going to research the easiest seeds to use for sprouting...I have tang and vitamins--it's not the same)*

And don't forget---states with no gun rights won't be hunting...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Don't forget that Yosimite Sam will be in those woods hunting too! Or even worse Dick Cheney!:surrender:

Hunt with caution and hope your not the un-eventful prey.

My neigbors all have weapons,but some I'm not sure about how careful they will be.I do know there won't be a safe bird or other animal in the woods once they are loose.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I have alternative protein sources.

Anyone can collect pine nuts from pine trees. They can eat them or grind them into a paste. This is real high in protein. 

Also pine needle tea can prevent scurvy. Rose hips also have lots of vitamin C. 

Walnuts are a high source of protein as well. So are beans like kidney and royal red beans.

I am a vegetarian but not because eating animals is "bad" and "wrong". I could care less if people eat meat or not. It's anyone's right. I even did some hunting in my days. I just never liked it or the average grocery store meats. I think if people have some sense of alternative protein that they can get a hold of in a SHTF situation, they are better off. And if I needed to, I'll eat meat.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> This will depend greatly upon where you live. Many people in AR (and I believe MS and much of the rural southeast is the same) where I used to live can and would hunt. Some would not be good enough at it to survive but the wild animal population would certainly take a major hit. It could get to the point that even those of us who are patient hunters, excellent shots and adept trackers would have a hard time feeding our families on hunted food alone (probably nobody here expecting to get by on ONLY what they can hunt anyway).


Things aren't very bad right now. Around here the deer are just about taking over. Lots od deer inside cities. Many places it is hard to grow a garden because the deer eat it up. Hard to go a mile without seeing a road kill deer.
Not unusual for a deer to come inside a business in the cities.
And yet there are many who will hunt all season and never kill a deer. These are hunters, or supposed to be.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> Things aren't very bad right now. Around here the deer are just about taking over. Lots od deer inside cities. Many places it is hard to grow a garden because the deer eat it up. Hard to go a mile without seeing a road kill deer.
> Not unusual for a deer to come inside a business in the cities.
> And yet there are many who will hunt all season and never kill a deer. These are hunters, or supposed to be.


Hehe, those arent hunters. Those are fools with guns. Admittedly there are plenty of those but I know there are lots of hunters out there -- perhaps I overestimate their hunting prowess!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Hehe, those arent hunters. Those are fools with guns. Admittedly there are plenty of those but I know there are lots of hunters out there -- perhaps I overestimate their hunting prowess!


There are a lot of fools with guns around here. Jackson has thousands of them roaming the streets daily.

Still lots of hunters but the economy is taking its toll. Lots of advertisements of openings in hunting clubs nowdays. Used to be there was a waiting list and the price was sky high. Now they are looking for hunters and the prices are more realistic.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

It won't be a plesant experience. We won't be bugging out. We have done about all we are finiancialy able to do. I will be able to prepare balanced meals for a good while. I like beans and rice but not every day. I have put back lots of dried and canned fruit to help us keep healthy. The best thing about having home canned meats and veggies is the small amount fuelit will take to prepare a meal. Open a jar of beef roast, add a jar of carrots and one of potatoes and one of green peas and you have a great stew in just 15 min. One of my biggest concerns is the smell of food cooking drawing unwanted guest. Staying warm won't be a problem with our wood heaters, but staying cool in this southern heat and humidity will be a problem we can run fans at night but won't be able to run them all day. I will admit I am spoiled when it comes to my A/C. Don't mind working in the garden or yard in the heat but when I'm done I so enjoy my A/C.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Clarice said:


> It won't be a plesant experience. We won't be bugging out. We have done about all we are finiancialy able to do. I will be able to prepare balanced meals for a good while. I like beans and rice but not every day. I have put back lots of dried and canned fruit to help us keep healthy. The best thing about having home canned meats and veggies is the small amount fuelit will take to prepare a meal. Open a jar of beef roast, add a jar of carrots and one of potatoes and one of green peas and you have a great stew in just 15 min. One of my biggest concerns is the smell of food cooking drawing unwanted guest. Staying warm won't be a problem with our wood heaters, but staying cool in this southern heat and humidity will be a problem we can run fans at night but won't be able to run them all day. I will admit I am spoiled when it comes to my A/C. Don't mind working in the garden or yard in the heat but when I'm done I so enjoy my A/C.


 All the huricanes we had several years ago mae me realize just how important a fan can be.Not only hot but so humid you can't sweat! Your lungs fill up with hot air too.

I want a solar panel for a fan if nothing else.Everytime I plan on buying one something else like septic needs pumping or well needs a pump comes up.

Have A/C but don't keep it very low,its too had to work in heat and its cost money .Use lots of fans.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Guess I am one of the lucky ones. I just don't like AC. I do more work when the temps are 95-100 than I do when the temps are 75. So far I have turned on the AC about 5-6 times during the night for about 2 hours for sleeping. Don't use it at all during the day.
I could never take the cold.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I live outside a small town in Wisconsin. I think there will be people hunting every animal and every bird for food. If it's cold weather we'll see every tree in everybody's yard cut down for firewood.
> 
> *(which is why I bought a little military tent wood burning stove...even if dh does have to stick it out a window in the garage and we live there!)*
> 
> ...


if you are gonna grow sprouts grow Broccoli Sprouts. it is like a super food as is wheat grass for juicing or sprouts.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

JayJay said:


> *(yep--I also think this...one of my greatest fears is scurvy..I am going to research the easiest seeds to use for sprouting...I have tang and vitamins--it's not the same)*


Did you know that pine needles are a great source of Vitamin C? You can make tea with them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Did you know that pine needles are a great source of Vitamin C? You can make tea with them.


Wow, this is weird..I just put that in my book of notes!

Thanks ihalfcent--where do I get broccoli sprouts?? I went for beet seeds at TSC last night and they were all gone.

Fresh beets are great for you and the sprouts are too in a salad, or bets grated over beans is good..


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think if it is a slow or staggered collapse we will have riots. Look at the riots that occur when a sports team loses.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

Look at the recent unrest in the Middle East and Eastern/Southern Europe. The tales coming from Egypt during the 1st week of civil collapse were very informative. Or look to the riots in the U.S.: Watts, L.A. Look at the stories from NOLA after Katrina. That's what it looks like when the fabric of society is strained. The catalyst doesn't much matter, folks act pretty much the same. Either you band together and beat back the zombies, or you become a zombie. Part of my prepping has been learning how to organize human resources on a small scale. While I don't want to be any kind of leader post-fan, I do want to know how to steer things so that the folks around me aren't a liability. People only need a few basic things to be content, among them a place to be, something to do and someone/something to love. Since the people around me are already here and have families, all that is left is something to do. If I can help start that process (i.e. find volunteers to do needed tasks for our survival) then I think we'll all stand a better chance when the unprincipled and amoral come a-calling.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

Look what happened in N.O.after Catrina to get A general idea


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The cities will go first.Then the woods will be a battle ground for zombies and preppers.Both avoiding the SS Troops looking to capture who they may.

It ain't gonna be pretty is all I can say.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Reply for Dean*



Dean said:


> I think you are about right. I have been reading more and more on insect breeding and how to do it. I don't want to be reliant on hunting for protein, and as were I don't like eating bugs, I think I would prefer that to starving.


Books about Edible Insects, Spiders, and Other Creepy Crawlies

There are some interesting archived newsletters on the site.


----------

